
Running kleroteria for free by abusing free tiers - sharemywin
https://www.simonmweber.com/2018/07/09/running-kleroteria-for-free-by-abusing-free-tiers.html
======
bcaa7f3a8bbc
The believe the original version was the Usenet Oracle.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet_Oracle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet_Oracle)

